# Eye Envy



## beachgirl (Sep 5, 2004)

I am wondering about this product-the original one that must be refrigarated. My puppy is 5 months old and her staining appeared out of nowhere a month ago, while I realise it may due to teething, I do not like how it looks; like she is crying bloody tears. So can anyone tell me about their own experience with this product; how long it takes to work, how often it must be use, daily, more than once a day etc. Thanks so much, I love this forum!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I am usuing crystal eye on sunny i am not thrilled with it but he dosnt stain that bad and i think its gonna clear up a bit when he is older, this stuff dosnt need to be refrigerated so its pretty easy but it dosnt take off really bad stains for me


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I LOVE eye envy.







Everyone compliments how white Princess's face is. You can use it once a day until tear stains go away and you use it when you need after that. You'll see a result right a way. It was a big help when Princess was cutting her teeth. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachgirl_@Nov 21 2004, 03:48 PM
> *I am wondering about this product-the original one that must be refrigarated. My puppy is 5 months old and her staining appeared out of nowhere a month ago, while I realise it may due to teething, I do not like how it looks; like she is crying bloody tears. So can anyone tell me about their own experience with this product; how long it takes to work, how often it must be use, daily, more than once a day etc. Thanks so much, I love this forum!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17594*


[/QUOTE]


I wouldnot recommend this product. the reason it needs refrigeration is because it has an antibiotic in it. I bought some (before I realized what I just told you) used it for a week and it didn't make a diference and then someone cued me in to the antibiotic in it. If you have a puppy the tear staining is probably worse because of teething and will improve as the dog gets passed the teething stage.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

just wipeing parkers face w/ a mist cloth once a day got rid of the prob for me....you dont need fancy products....but if the stains are already present you might just want to cut the hair off, i did that with parker.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley seems to go in spurts...

I did check out the eye envy site...the testimonial pictures were pretty amazing...for a 20.00 starter kit...it might be worth the try...just an idea though...I may consider it after T'giving...I don't mind being out the 20.00 and knowing that I tried it after seeing the testimonial pictures. Many of those dogs were familiar...I think two are on here...Chantilly and ???...can't remember...but I may be imagining things too....


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

tlunn, After seen those pictures I decided I need to get one. I also got the starter kit for $20.00. It was so worth it.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it is all natural ingredients....prob wouldnt hurt to try, except your pocket books.....those pics do look amazing but many were puppies in the first pics probably cutting teeth. i can show dramatic results on parker too just by wiping:
before








after








so i dont know if the stuff is any good...vita said it didnt work for her.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 21 2004, 04:42 PM
> *just wipeing parkers face w/ a mist cloth once a day got rid of the prob for me....you dont need fancy products....but if the stains are already present you might just want to cut the hair off, i did that with parker.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17638*


[/QUOTE]

This is what I do with Caesar. ALso what works if there is some staining, if you put a little bit of peroxide on the red fur with a Qtip it will lighten it some.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just make sure nothing is in Kodie's eyes... every morning i clean his eye sleepies... and if hes running around and i see tears.. i will dry them up with a tissue... i have been sooo lucky with him.. no red staining ever... so i dont know anything about these products... i'm not help.. sorry


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have been real lucky with Lacey. She had some tearstaining when she was teething but now she is tear free. I wipe her face in the morning with a wet washcloth and that is it. But let us know how it works...if I ever need to get rid of tearstaining would like to know if it works or not.
I feel bad for Lacey right now...had to cut some hair on her face. She decided to jump in the cat box...what a mess. My cat had just been using the box...peeing and Lacey was excited to see what he had been doing. Jumped face first into the litter and had a face full of litter. It was the clumbing litter and it was wet. It was just all over her face. Washed as much of as I could but some was just stuck in her hair and could not get out. Had to cut the hair between her eyes and some under her eyes. Can't wait for it to grow out.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been using eye envy for Sadie. It does work. Even though it says that it can get in the eye, I've been careful to try not to get it in there. My husband is an oral surgeon and really doesn't like to see antibiotic overuse so I don't plan to use it regularly. Frankly though, it does work and it makes a difference in just a day or so.

PS. Sadie has two little strands that are stained, one on each eye. I feel sure that once her teething this won't be a big problem. I use distilled water and think that helps too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

I think I need to be a little more emphatic here! Even vets who do prescribe antibiotics for tear staining will not do it on a puppy that is still teething...and many of you have puppies...the reason is that there is proof that it effects the soundness of permanent teeth. having said that...why would you use a product that is an antibiotic to put on a dog and have it be absorbed through the skin.? Just like in the tissue around your eyes this is a thinner layer of skin than anywhere else on your dog's the body. AND the product says that it is safe to get some in the eye...the absorption through the eye is more likely and more profuse. All the testimonials in the world wouldn't convince me to use this on a regular basis. If you have no issues with using antibiotics on or in your dog have your vet prescribe them for tear staining...you don't need to see testimonials...daily oral antibiotics work. If there are any breeders who show who post here I bet they will tell you that many show dogs are on antibiotics all the time to assure those perfect white faces.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 21 2004, 08:56 PM
> *I think I need to be a little more emphatic here! Even vets who do prescribe antibiotics for tear staining will not do it on a puppy that is still teething...and many of you have puppies...the reason is that there is proof that it effects the soundness of permanent teeth. having said that...why would you use a product that is an antibiotic to put on a dog and have it be absorbed through the skin.? Just like in the tissue around your eyes this is a thinner layer of skin than anywhere else on  your dog's the body. AND  the product says that it is safe to get some in the eye...the absorption through the eye is more likely and more profuse. All the testimonials in the world wouldn't convince me to use this on a regular basis. If you have no issues with using antibiotics  on or in  your dog have your vet prescribe them for tear staining...you don't need to see testimonials...daily oral antibiotics work. If there are any breeders who show who post here I bet they will tell you that many show dogs are on antibiotics all the time to assure those perfect white faces.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17693*


[/QUOTE]


When does teething normally end? Brinkley is over 8 months old.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bella just had tear staining starting this past week. She will turn 5 months on Tuesday so I'm guessing it is teething. I'm not going to try anything until after she is a little older. I am taking her to the groomer's next week so I'm hoping that that will help. I don't wash her face everyday but about twice a week. I am hoping that the professional will be able to get her face clean and we will just have to deal with the staining for now. 

Nicolle


----------



## princessmolly (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 21 2004, 05:42 PM
> *just wipeing parkers face w/ a mist cloth once a day got rid of the prob for me....you dont need fancy products....but if the stains are already present you might just want to cut the hair off, i did that with parker.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17638*


[/QUOTE]

What is a mist cloth and where do you purchase these. I would much rather just use water for the tear staining if it works since I am concerned with chemicals in her eyes. 

Molly has gotten some bad tear stainiing in the past month, just like your Parker's before picture, and I have tried peroxide and a different brand of tear stain remover with no success.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by princessmolly+Nov 22 2004, 12:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is a mist cloth and where do you purchase these. I would much rather just use water for the tear staining if it works since I am concerned with chemicals in her eyes. 

Molly has gotten some bad tear stainiing in the past month, just like your Parker's before picture, and I have tried peroxide and a different brand of tear stain remover with no success.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17721
[/B][/QUOTE]

sorry that was a typo...mist=moist water works...now i must admit i am lazy so i do buy the eye wipes and use them instead b/c i can put them by my bed and clean his eyes before we go to sleep. ive tried all brands (i get the cheapest ones at petsmart), they all work...just have to be wet basically.


----------



## princessmolly (Oct 1, 2004)

sorry that was a typo...mist=moist water works...now i must admit i am lazy so i do buy the eye wipes and use them instead b/c i can put them by my bed and clean his eyes before we go to sleep. ive tried all brands (i get the cheapest ones at petsmart), they all work...just have to be wet basically.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17988
[/QUOTE]


LOL ooook, got ya now. I feel kind of silly. Don't know why I didn't figure that typo out. Guess mist cloth sounded like something really good. lol 

I have seen the wipes at Petsmart, so I'll have to pick some up and give it a try. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Joy (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachgirl_@Nov 21 2004, 02:48 PM
> *I am wondering about this product-the original one that must be refrigarated. My puppy is 5 months old and her staining appeared out of nowhere a month ago, while I realise it may due to teething, I do not like how it looks; like she is crying bloody tears. So can anyone tell me about their own experience with this product; how long it takes to work, how often it must be use, daily, more than once a day etc. Thanks so much, I love this forum!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17594*


[/QUOTE]


IMHO... Eye Envy is the BEST!!! It’s also safe for puppies!! I have used almost all products and none compare to Eye Envy... When I sell a puppy, a sample is always in their going home pack.... and It’s the ONLY product I indorse on my website. Lisa (the lady at EE) is wonderful!!!

You can usually tell a difference in 24 hours…and it works on other stains other than the eye area. Use until it is better, then use as necessary.

Also two other things that help with stains…. 
1.	Their water. Use bottle water instead of tap. 
2.	Their eating dishes…. Use stainless steel bowls


Hope this helps….
Joy and the gang


----------



## beachgirl (Sep 5, 2004)

I just recieved Eye Envy, and am going to start tonight! I will keep in touch to let you know how it works.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachgirl_@Nov 29 2004, 10:15 PM
> *I just recieved Eye Envy, and am going to start tonight! I will keep in touch to let you know how it works.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19339*


[/QUOTE]


Please let us know...I was thinking of ordering it tonight...let me know how it works, and how quickly. Did you get the 20$ starter kit? Is it going to be enough?


----------



## beachgirl (Sep 5, 2004)

tlunn, I think it should be enough, I did get the $20 starter kit, that needs to be refrigerated.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachgirl_@Nov 29 2004, 10:33 PM
> *tlunn, I think it should be enough, I did get the $20 starter kit, that needs to be refrigerated.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19346*


[/QUOTE]

Glad to hear it...that is what I was going to get also. Look forward to hearing how it works. Make sure you take before/after pictures!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 29 2004, 08:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it...that is what I was going to get also. Look forward to hearing how it works. Make sure you take before/after pictures!!! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19349
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am taking pictures, but I will need help figuring out how to add them to my message!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We/I can help you with that when you are ready. We all use different programs to do it, but it is really easy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I will post what I use to host mine tonight. I forgot which it is...and it is bookmarked on my home computer. It is free and fast and easy!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I used to use Photobucket. It is free. I now use SmugMug. You have to pay for it but I like it better. There is a link to my smugmug site in my sig. 

You can also upload the pictures to the SM gallery and then use the image location to post the picture in your post. To do this upload the picture. Click on it so it is the full size. Right click on the image and select copy image location. Then in your post place your cursor where you want the image and click on the IMG button. Paste the link in the textbox, click ok, and then click Add reply. 

That's all there is to it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachgirl+Nov 29 2004, 10:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I am taking pictures, but I will need help figuring out how to add them to my message!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19351
[/B][/QUOTE]


I use this to upload mine...Imageshack...it is really fast and easy!!!

I got my order of eye envy today and started it right away. I had let Brinkley's tear stains go all week, so that I could take a before/after and really see if there was a difference. It recommended trimming the badly stained hair, so I did that...will let you know if it works.

Beachgirl...how is yours working? Can you tell a difference?


----------



## beachgirl (Sep 5, 2004)

Yes, I can tell a difference, my daughter says it is much better also, I will post a picture soon, I think I will need to do it for about a week, Sophie does not mind a bit.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm so happy for you and Sophie!!!  I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------

